# Réseau local : modifier le nom du groupe de travail



## Deleted member 28931 (18 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Ayant un réseau constitués de PC et Mac, j'ai remarqué que les Mac n'apparaissent pas dans le groupe de travail qui rassemble tous les PC du réseau local.

A partir des PC, je suis obligé de passer par la fonction "Rechercher un ordinateur sur le réseau" de Windows XP pour accéder aux Mac.

N'a-t-il pas moyen de définir un nom de groupe de travail sous Tiger?

Merci bcp de votre aide,

Joan


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2005)

Le nom du groupe de travail par défaut est workgroup. Pour le modifier, ouvre l'application "*Format de répertoire*" (Directory Access en anglais) située dans /Applications/Utilitaires, authentifie-toi (clique sur le cadenas et rentre ton mot de passe admin) et double-clique sur l'élément SMB/CIFS. Là tu peux changer le nom du groupe de travail dans le premier menu, soit en sélectionnant un des éléments (le menu te propose tous les groupes de travail existant sur ton réseau local) soit en le tapant toi-même à la main.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (18 Décembre 2005)

Super!! 
merci bcp!

Joan


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

tu peux aussi activer le SWAT (samba web administration tool) sur ton mac pour affiner.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (18 Décembre 2005)

en passant par ou?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

fais une recherche "swat" chez www.macosxhints.com et tu l'atteint sur le port local 901


----------

